# Report: 7/22/06, 520 bridge, Indian River



## Red (Jun 25, 2006)

I woke up late this morning (6:45) and headed out to the old 520 bridge on the Indian River. Tried throwing the cast net, but all I got was wet when I had to go in and pull it off some rocks. So because we couldn't catch any live bait, we bought some live shrimp, and freelined them for about an hour and a half. Only one detectable bite, but...my knot came loose. My brother had another, but that was it. We had five lines in the water total. Two of em had 30lb PP with 3' floro leader, 1/0 J hooks. The others had mono with 3' (2' on one of em), with 1/0 J hooks as well. Even though it was a nice morning, it is getting pretty depressing to drive like that and not catch fish, any advice? With the water so hot this time of year, should I stow the rods and wait for fall?


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

What type of knot failed? What kind of line did it fail on?


----------



## Red (Jun 25, 2006)

It was 30lb Vanish (Floro) leader material, I believe it was either a fishermans knot or a "Trilene" knot (http://www.fish4fun.com/TrileneKnot.htm). My younger brother tied it.


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

Ok, just curious, I hear stories of knots failing, but never had it happen before. I usually crimp or use an albright knot when I'm tying on a leader. But I also have just recently started using flouro leaders this year. I've heard stories that the vanish flouro isn't the best so I just broke down and spent the money on Seaguar leader


----------



## dogma (Jun 10, 2006)

clench knot and spider wire 30 lbs line (thats 8 lbs dia.) for the win some times a lil pain to tie with this thread line but it holds real good!

also give the eua galley bridge a shot i cought me a heep of mangrove and sheeps head on sat and thats when i gave up on every where else so it was about 10- 11 ish am

good luck


----------



## Red (Jun 25, 2006)

Is that in the Melbourne Area? I think I know where you are talking about. 

If you don't mind my asking, what were you using for bait?


----------



## dogma (Jun 10, 2006)

yea its one of the causways in melbourne .

i was using live shrimp and them lil black fiddler crabs that live around the rocks right there...

seems the sheeps head like the fiddlers better tho


----------



## Xray Lima (Apr 9, 2005)

dogma said:


> clench knot and spider wire 30 lbs line (thats 8 lbs dia.) for the win some times a lil pain to tie with this thread line but it holds real good!
> 
> also give the eua galley bridge a shot i cought me a heep of mangrove and sheeps head on sat and thats when i gave up on every where else so it was about 10- 11 ish am
> 
> good luck


Were the mangrove snapper of any good size? I just got back to jersey from Melbourne 2 days ago after spending 3 weeks there. I fished the Eau Gallie causeway a few times under the bridge and at the boat ramp. I only caught one keeper mangrove. where exactly did you catch the mangroves? was it underneath the bridge?


----------



## dogma (Jun 10, 2006)

Xray Lima said:


> Were the mangrove snapper of any good size? I just got back to jersey from Melbourne 2 days ago after spending 3 weeks there. I fished the Eau Gallie causeway a few times under the bridge and at the boat ramp. I only caught one keeper mangrove. where exactly did you catch the mangroves? was it underneath the bridge?


yea it was under the bridge on the east side at the 1st and second pylon they wernt monsters but good enough to keep didnt really measure them ! they were real tasty  .

went back today and didnt catch anything worth keeping when i got there some kid said that right before about 3 min before a school of monster jacks were tearing up some glass minows i was sad to miss that  

p.s. i was using live shrimp


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

*Fiddler's*

I see alot of them when I go to the jetty to fish. How do you catch yours?


dogma said:


> yea its one of the causways in melbourne .
> 
> i was using live shrimp and them lil black fiddler crabs that live around the rocks right there...
> 
> seems the sheeps head like the fiddlers better tho


----------



## dogma (Jun 10, 2006)

patindaytona said:


> I see alot of them when I go to the jetty to fish. How do you catch yours?



i just free line with the bait i mentioned before .

got to be fast though as soon as ya feel them hit if ya dont react they take your bait!

i never set my pole down when i fish


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*one*

big mistake alot of people do...is stay in the same spot when they arent catching anything. I also live in Orlando, and i hate the drive to Cocoa at times but i love to fish...I don't fish any of the bridges. Unless a big storm hits the jetty area, or it so windy that the bait fly back at you Then i hit the bridges using live bait and freeline them all over the place. And if i don't get any bites...I keep moving. Don't beat a dead horse Move to other bridge if you arent getting any hits...But keep moving. You will see that by covering all this ground you will start catching more fish. And this idea isnt something new....it's been said before...Move move, move...till you start getting hits. And work the area pretty good before you leave it....


----------

